
I reduced my Jekyll build time by 61% - desiredpersona
https://forestry.io/blog/how-i-reduced-my-jekyll-build-time-by-61/
======
dwalkr
+1 for jekyll-include-cache. Relying on parent scope makes includes fragile;
having to pass variables explicitly leads to more reusable templates.

